# What are these?



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I found these in the basement. They've been down there for 9 years. I would like to know what they are:


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Here goes my 'guess' and that's all it is. The first pic I don't recognize. The second one looks like it could be a wheel dresser for grinding wheels. The last two pics could be a hand liquid pump. I have one that looks something like that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what that stuff is, but the second one I have used and it was for dressing a grinding wheel like PeteNM said.
The last two pictures, is that the same piece? Could be a hand pump and that might be a screen or foot valve on the bottom of it!?!


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

The last two pictures go together. It looks like you could hook up a hose to the bottom of it. The end you can turn, changing the spray?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do those red circles in the things in the first picture turn? They appear to be some type of cam ?? for something. I would guess for an roll up awning, etc.??


----------



## furnone (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the previous answers on the wheel dresser and hand pump are correct.
The items in the first pic look like parts for tilt out vinyl windows.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

The hand pump looks like it could come from a knapsack sprayer.


----------

